# Improper coat?



## Jrena (May 12, 2020)

Hi, There is an F2 cockapoo puppy we fell in love but I have some concerns about her look. As many others I’d prefer














to have a non shedding dog but after an extensive research I am still uncertain how her puppy’s coat will develop. Now she has wavy coat not curly and quite straight on her back. Her parents are non-shedding but as I understand it doesn’t really matters. My second and bigger concern is her face furnishing. I have read that in F2 litters can occur gene defect resulted that the cockapoo has no facial furnishing (so called open face). I saw picture about her mum and she does hardly have hair on her face but when I asked the breeder told me that they clip her face too (which is bit odd but why not). However I would love to have a proper cockapoo with cute facial furnishing. But when I see the pup I am not fully convinced that she has a proper coat. She can be picked up in a couple of days but I am unhesitant. Is there anyone who can help me to predict her look based on a picture? Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They are crosses and no guarantees at all. I would not call no face furnishing a gene defect, more just the way genes can work and she can inherit the cocker part more strongly. 

You will love whatever pup you get but if you are determined you want a more hairy one maybe pass this one by as it may or may not get the look you want.


----------

